# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Going it alone

## Puscifer

Anyone else find they are on their own with their depression? Since I split from my kids mum I have been living back with my parents, and I'm finding it hard to get the motivation to do anything. I see my kids everyday at their house for a few hours, but other than that I'm on my own.

Don't really have any friends, and with not working, and not being able to go out due to CFS I'm kinda stuck in a rut.

I found a support group for people with CFS near me, and they are all really nice, but they are all of the opinion that you cant really recover from CFS, and that's not what I want.

Not really sure what I want to say, just want to say something really.

----------


## Paula

Yeah Ive been exactly where you are, only recently have I had elements of my precious life back. I will say that spending time here, talking to my friends, motivates me to push myself that little bit further each time itms

----------


## Suzi

I sympathise. I've recently been trying to go out more, pace more (it's SOOOO hard) etc. We have dogs so when I'm well enough I go to take them out and we always go slowly and stop to talk to other dogs etc. 
I have found going to Church really good for me. I am now part of a community and it's lovely to be welcomed - we only go to quiet services and our Rector knows that both my husband and I have issues and so we can sit at the back and walk around or leave if we need to etc... 
I "work" here, and I volunteer as a crisis volunteer for Shout - Again at home, but it's a different group of people etc.

----------

